# Game 6: San Antonio Spurs vs New York Knicks [11-11-2008]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*November 11th, 2008
7:30PM CT*

*TV: MSG
Radio: 1200,1350*





*SPURS

VS

KNICKS*








*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Hill-Mason-Oberto-Duncan-Udoka

Injury Report:
Ginobili, Parker*





*New York Knicks *






































*Crawford-Duhon-Randolph-Chandler-Richardson*

*Injury Report:
Jeffries *​


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> A line-up of: Hill, Mason, Ime, Oberto and Duncan could be just enough to keep the team .500 until Manu and Tony get back next month, but they'd still have to play their butts off.


I wonder if Pop reads my posts, cause that's the exact line-up their going with tonight. Now hopefully they make me look good!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That's one helluva starting lineup for the Spurs. :laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> That's one helluva starting lineup for the Spurs. :laugh:


How is it any worse than when they were starting Bowen, Bonner, and Finley? Udoka's been much better than Finley. The only real question mark is Hill. He's shown a lot of promise the past few games, but how will he handle the huge surplus of minutes he'll undoubtedly be given the next few weeks? This is one of the few times I'm actually thankful we have a vet like Vaughn on the team.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> I wonder if Pop reads my posts, cause that's the exact line-up their going with tonight. Now hopefully they make me look good!


i was thinking the same when i heard the starting line up lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Does this mean you'll be here for tonight's game, hi? Kinda boring talking to myself...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

yes! this will be my first game of the season


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> yes! this will be my first game of the season


You mean you haven't seen one yet? Maybe that's why the Spurs keep sucking!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> You mean you haven't seen one yet? Maybe that's why the Spurs keep sucking!


lol

tip off!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Loving the lineup. Hill, Mason and Udoka deserve to start more so than anyone else. So far we've jsut been BRICKING everything. At least the Knicks have too though.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Nice floater by the rookie.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

And nice offensive board with the foul. Maybe he won't be so bad after all :yes: He hasn't been too bad this year either.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

tims playing good so far. i want to see more of hill driving it in though


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Udoka and Hill sure are looking good early on!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

spurs up 11-8


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

And yo what TV station is MSG to us San Antonio people


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i dont think we have msg, unless you have some advanced programming package


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> And yo what TV station is MSG to us San Antonio people


I just copied it off yahoo. I have no idea what it is!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

It's on FSN here :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

timmeh

George Hill pwnz. FTW.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> It's on FSN here :biggrin:


Yeah, I know.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Can someone please make a shot?!?!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

udoka bricking a lot of open shots..


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

We can't sink a basket to save our life


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Tolliver and Bowen comin out. Should be cool


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

if we could just hit those open shots, that would be great.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

oh and is ian ready to play now?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I hope we get rid of Finley sometime soon.

I miss Malik Rose


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

How old is Tolliver? Dude's hairline is pushed half back. Looks kinda funny.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh **** Nate Robinson almost got a 4 point play.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> How old is Tolliver? Dude's hairline is pushed half back. Looks kinda funny.


i was wondering the samething lol

tims played the whole first, finely looks to be coming alive

20 up end of first


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Finley off the bench with 5 points in 2 minutes...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Finley's actually playing not bad.

Knotted up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> How old is Tolliver? Dude's hairline is pushed half back. Looks kinda funny.


He looks like he's almost 40 but he's only 23. Meanwhile, Udoka looks like he's in his 20's but is 31.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Vaughn looks 50, too.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

is tolliver a legitimate 3 point threat?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

and right as i post that he hits a 3!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Shooting horrible but uhh....at least our defense is on point.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ime misses another open 3


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

another 3 missed by udoka


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Can you believe that call? Tolliver gets pushed and they call a travel on him! :lol:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

terrible no call, tolliver got pushed

but bruce with a 3 point play opportunity


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs are 25% from the FT line... pathetic...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't know... that looked like a charge by Timmy to be.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

thaKEAF = hidden spurs fan?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

vaughn fouled, but after the buzzer...

spurs down 38-41 @ halftime


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Udoka has been playing so horrible


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs down 41-38 at half. Why must their best defensive game of the season happen on the same day of their worst offensive game?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

hi im new said:


> thaKEAF = hidden spurs fan?


:whistling:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That's the Ime we know and love!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hill for 3!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

hill!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gada love those freakishly long arms of Hill!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

damnit! hill should have taken the ball up the court himself instead of passing it to udoka


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

crawford is on fire from the 3


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That wasn't an easy shot either. He had two guys right in his face.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason finally hits one.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bowen for 3!!!!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

crawford with ANOTHER 3

BB answers with a 3 of his own

spurs lead 67-64 @ the end of 3


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

9-0 run!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

With Bowen and Finley coming off of the bench, where they belong, they're actually playing pretty well!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason for 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

WTF kinda BS call was that?!?!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

yea that was a bad call


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Great offensive rebound by Tolliver. 4 minutes in and the Knicks still haven't scored.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Finley for 3 then a block by Duncan!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

5 minutes in and the Knicks finally score.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

crawford left wide open for a 3 and pop calls a timeout


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Crawford with a WIDE open three and Pop calls timeout.

Edit: Quit stealing my posts, hi!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nate with a jump kick into Bowen's stomach and he has the nerve to complain about the call :lol:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

george hill with the nice move, but wouldnt go in!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

bruce with the 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

BB and Findog are a combined 5-5 from beyond the arc!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

looks like the games over. we did pretty good today


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> looks like the games over. we did pretty good today


At least in the second half anyways.

Hill with the steal on the inbound pass!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason played pretty poorly, but Finley, Bowen, and Hill more than made up for him. And finally the Spurs play some solid D!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

1-0 without Ginobili and Parker for a full game


----------

